# Pentax Q10 fun.



## TheStunch (Oct 20, 2014)

I picked up a Pentax Q10, which is a killer choice for mirrorless on a budget, and really a great shooting camera all around, and, consequently, I don't leave home without it.  I have yet to get some serious shooting done with it, but I did spend some quality lounge time with it yesterday, and thought I'd post some shots, nothing serious.  More Q10 shots, and also some Kx shots are available on my blog, if anyone wants to see some real world images of these slightly older cameras, that have been shot more recently













I'd like to make time to write a more in depth review on this camera later on, so anyone interested may keep an eye out for it.  The Q10 has a built in intervalometer so I'm working on doing a graffiti shoot with it, so I can do a time lapse motion thing, but I have yet to attempt it, so we'll see how it turns out...


----------



## iolair (Nov 18, 2014)

I've been shooting on a Pentax Q10 for a couple of years, though have just upgraded to the Q7 (which has a slightly larger sensor, making your lenses wider, has better low-light performance, slightly better colours, and way quicker performance).

The main difference between the Q series and my other cameras (I mostly shoot with Canon DSLRs) is how much fun I have with it.  There's just something about the ease of use and size of the Qs that make you want to shoot and experiment.

The interval timer's good, although limited to I think 359 frames if you're doing an interval video right from the camera.  If you're doing interval stills (that you can then compile into a video later), there's no such limit.

Which lenses have you picked up?  I can highly recommend the 03 Fisheye.  I've also had fun and even got some good results using a 25mm f/1.4 CCTV lens (C mount) with an adapter.  (With both of these you have to manual focus - zoom in on the live view by pressing the OK button to help you focus).


----------



## TheStunch (Nov 30, 2014)

i have the kit lens, and a cosmicar 8.5mm f1.5, but i need the c mount adapter for it now, lol.  I'm looking forward to the fish eye, and the toy tele, I'll update when i get some new glass.  I agree, these cameras are just fun, in a way that few other cameras can match.  I think this is because new tech and more features and more $ can't replace a camera that's the right size, that has the right switches, and is always with you.  it's THE pocket camera for serious shooters that want something different. at least i think so.


----------



## Iloper (Dec 22, 2014)

I have a Q and love it... Great quality/size ratio.. 
And the metal construction is awesome


----------



## TheStunch (Dec 22, 2014)

i need an original q, they're getting cheap too


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 31, 2016)

Fantastic little camera.   I'm getting to love it.    A stitch I did yesterday:


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 20, 2016)

iolair said:


> Which lenses have you picked up? I can highly recommend the 03 Fisheye. I've also had fun and even got some good results using a 25mm f/1.4 CCTV lens (C mount) with an adapter. (With both of these you have to manual focus - zoom in on the live view by pressing the OK button to help you focus).



Yes.   It took a little time to get used to the one I have, since the focus and f-stop rings are in the 'wrong places", but after I got that worked out, it's great.

A cheap viewing hood really helps when focusing fast telephoto lenses:
https://www.amazon.com/eCostConnect...ation+Adjustable+Lock-In-Place+LCD+Viewfinder


----------



## unpopular (Dec 20, 2016)

Such a rad little camera!


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 20, 2016)

The pentax Q looks like a digital version of my pentax 110 super.


----------



## The Barbarian (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 14, 2017)

Using the 70mm lens from the 110 Super, on the Q...


----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 15, 2017)

The Pentax fisheye for the Q:


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 8, 2017)

iolair said:


> Which lenses have you picked up? I can highly recommend the 03 Fisheye.



Yes.   It works remarkably well, for such an inexpensive lens.


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 8, 2017)




----------

